# Spring cleanup 2011 Abarth 500 esseesse



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Last weekend I finished the main washing part of this spring detail, but the temperature was just 6 degrees so I decided to wait with the polishing part





































I started the wash with some Prickbort degreaser. It works magic on tarmac spots etc. I then foamed the car using Victoria Wax Super Soap.
































































I let the foam dwell for 5-6 minutes while I worked away with a Swissvax detail brush in hard to reach areas The white winterwheels was not done this time as they were coming off later that day. I rinsed off the foam and washed the car using 2BM with a Eurow sheepskin Washmitt and the Victoria Wax Soap.

The car was rinsed off, partly dried and then soaked in Iron X. I let the Iron X do it's job for 5 minutes then rinsed off

The engine room got a spray of 303 Aerospace and I polished the stainless steel by hand with Autosol on a small polishing pad



















The Gtechnic C1 I put on this October still had great beading after a long harsh winter, but the guy who put it on (wonder who.. :wave had not done such a great job so there was some hazing. I will be putting some on next winter as well. Great product when used right 

After the car was dried properly I taped it using 3M blue masking tape























































Then it was put in the garage for a closer inspection

I tried getting some pictures of the hazing























































I then went over the car with Menzerna Power Finish and a white Menzerna pad using the DAS-6. I finished with a round of Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Professional on a finishing pad to get the shine up and some pre wax oils on.

And then I tried getting some afters























































The wax of choice was Swissvax Concorso and when I got that buffed off the car was rolled out into the sunshine for some aftershots.


















































































And then I took it home to let it try on it's new nightie 























































It was great getting the shine back and the swirls and hazing gone. There are some RDS that I didn't focus on this time around. All in all I spent about 10 hours of quality time with the car 

C


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, love the cover...

you still enjoying the :driver:

good work...

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff, looks very shiny and it's a lovely colour! My friend has just got a white one with the same Monza exhaust as you, sounds great!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks great, love the cover too!!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning finish on a lovely car :buffer: Cover is great too :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Love the cover - and the car, they look fab, nice work


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work there mate, i had to double take the car cover pic, looks good


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol: Loving the car cover a great touch!!

The wife wants one of these and I have just shown her yours and she loved it. Nice work and a great finish on the paint work. Well Done mate!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely job and love the cover!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

One very smart motor great work looks great


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice!! looks alot like mines.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking work there  
Cover looks awsome :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great work on a fantastic car. :thumb:
I love the cover too, that looks superb.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

great finish


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

YES! I was praying this to be Comp.Grey before I openened it. 

Perfect spec!


----------



## Tinyflier (Mar 28, 2011)

That is the most reflective white car I have ever seen!

Engine bay - gorgeous.

Cover - superb!

Top job all round!

David


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Tinyflier said:


> That is the most reflective white car I have ever seen!
> 
> Engine bay - gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the great comments

David: the colour is a grey, looks almost like undercoating. :thumb:

C


----------



## Tinyflier (Mar 28, 2011)

Cyberdog said:


> Thank you all for the great comments
> 
> David: the colour is a grey, looks almost like undercoating. :thumb:
> 
> C


Ooops my mistake but it is still MASSIVELY gorgeous!

David


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

Love the cover, and the engine bay looks very funky!

Top work by the way; the car looks mint, but to be honest, it didn't look too bad to start with. Well done...


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

absolutely love these cars. looks great buddy


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you all for the very nice comments. Quite a few Abarths on here now. I love it 

C


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry for reviving an old thread but i needed to ask a question.
Is it safe to wash an engine with a cold pressure washer? Should i snow/degrease then rinse with a hose pipe?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Ha Ha love the cover :lol:

Great job on the car...It turned out great :thumb:


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job! How safe is snow foaming the engine bay? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Absolutely love that car cover!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice mate, my girlfriend has a 500 abarth in campovolo grey too, really nice colour. 

Just one question, did you polish the heat shield yourself? I had a go at hers yesterday but failed miserably


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN (Sep 16, 2009)

The Shield is a Stainless Steel aftermarket item.:thumb: Still interested in how safe it is to wash an engine bay.


----------

